# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Onde se fixam as bacterias nos filtros de leito fluído ?

## João Magano



----------


## Welington

na areia  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Passos

na realidade as bactérias se fixam em praticamente todos os lugares do reef, mesmo no vidro, no acrílico, nas bombas, nos fios,...

----------

